# Most ridiculous horse names you've come across....??



## 056775 (25 January 2013)

For me has to be Ethel and Margret - both owned by same woman!


----------



## Britestar (25 January 2013)

I used to know a Nigel and a Philip. Ace names.


----------



## poops (25 January 2013)

Banana & Scooter


----------



## flump (25 January 2013)

Mr tiddles! Suited him though!


----------



## RCP Equestrian (25 January 2013)

FP...short for Fat Pig


----------



## kerrieberry2 (25 January 2013)

We were given our Shetties last yr. they are named Jeremy and truly scrumptious


----------



## FfionWinnie (25 January 2013)

I knew a Yellow once and bought one called Sheera Celeste (changed it to Shantih, next owner changed it to Gem).


----------



## TrasaM (25 January 2013)

Bobo !!! Ok maybe if a pony but it was 16hh


----------



## Liviaa'x (25 January 2013)

Boogie, Brandy, Popeye, Stella, Teeko.. funniest ive heard!


----------



## stencilface (25 January 2013)

Last horse was called Duncan, current horse is called Norman.....

My second pony was Poppin, and before him I had one on loan called Stanley...

My mum had a Yogi Bear


----------



## BBH (25 January 2013)

Snake.

There is a girl who writes for one of the horse mags with a horse call Snake. Makes me shiver everytime I read it.


----------



## BBH (25 January 2013)

Stencilface said:



			Last horse was called Duncan, current horse is called Norman.....
		
Click to expand...

Norman is fabulous


----------



## ossy (25 January 2013)

I know a Brian and Donald. 

At the other end of the scale a livery at my old yard had J.low and Orlando Bloom.


----------



## shannonandtay (25 January 2013)

Stencilface said:



			Last horse was called Duncan, current horse is called Norman.....

My second pony was Poppin, and before him I had one on loan called Stanley...

My mum had a Yogi Bear 

Click to expand...

Have to agree Norman and Duncan are great names


----------



## 056775 (25 January 2013)

Loving Norman and Brian! 

Sure she had some other crazy names...

Not a horse but know "Sandra" the dog


----------



## stencilface (25 January 2013)

BBH said:



			Norman is fabulous 

Click to expand...

He thinks so too! Esp when he refuses to let go of his feed bucket and bats me round the face with it - or at least tries too 

I used to work for a showjumper who rode a Roger and a Trevor - Roger is now owned (I think still) by someone on here   (and incidentally is an allround ace horse  )


----------



## shmoo (25 January 2013)

Poogle - nasty beasty, he bit me !


----------



## Enfys (25 January 2013)

Belgian Draft cross, built like the proverbial brick outhouse, named "Scamper"  another purebred draft called "Bambi"


----------



## Coblover63 (25 January 2013)

Our local vet physio, Emma Dainty, has a horse called Dangerous Dave....


----------



## katiey (25 January 2013)

At a yard where i used to work there was a tb that came in and he was called Bin! Who would name a horse Bin? bless him was such a sweetheart.


----------



## nosenseofdirection (25 January 2013)

Shrek. He isn't even green...


----------



## windand rain (25 January 2013)

Salt and Pepper pepper is fine but salt is a bit odd
Daftest were the Teletubby names at the local riding school
Dipsey Tinkywinky, Lala and Po
But the kids loved them


----------



## ElleSkywalker (25 January 2013)

TrasaM was Bobo a big chestnut? 

I have a Neville (a mare) & a Spartacus


----------



## SillySausage (25 January 2013)

Knew a Simon, funnily enough suited him down to the ground.

My auntie has a Tyson which I really dislike - shame as he's very cute!


----------



## 056775 (25 January 2013)

Can Rodney count? The horse in the stable next t mine is Rodney which I think is cute although happens to be the name of my boyfriend!!!!! 

I call them big Rodney (he's 16hh odd clydsdale x) and Little Rodney (BF) - think he would beat me if he found out!


----------



## Enfys (25 January 2013)

Bert and Ernie


----------



## Elsiecat (25 January 2013)

I once owned a pony called Sally-Anne . That turned into 'sal' which eventually became 'Susie.'


----------



## Tinsel Town (25 January 2013)

Babe.
**** (IT for short)


----------



## KVH (25 January 2013)

Keyhole.


----------



## Billabongchick (25 January 2013)

Derrick. He was ace despite his fuddy duddy name; a polo pony in NZ and I wanted to bring him home with me!


----------



## Elbie (25 January 2013)

SillySausage said:



			Knew a Simon, funnily enough suited him down to the ground.

My auntie has a Tyson which I really dislike - shame as he's very cute!
		
Click to expand...

I knew a Simon too!

I've also known a Vicky, Tarquin, Percy and Roger...Roger the horse - just doesn't sound right!


----------



## LittleMonster (25 January 2013)

At a riding school there was a few: Laptop, Mouse, Dog and a couple of others i can't remember... I wanted to buy Laptop and Mouse i thought that would be ace 'Let me just get my laptop and my mouse...' hee hee! xx


----------



## Elbie (25 January 2013)

Oooh and also BP - which was short for Big Pony...a 16.3 horse!


----------



## sharky (25 January 2013)

one of ours is called Cliff
(Little Cliff is his passport  - athough at one event he was mistakenly called Little Chef)


----------



## stargirl88 (25 January 2013)

Keyhole!?!?!?!? Oh dear!!

I like "Bin" , it has a certain ring to it


----------



## KVH (25 January 2013)

Yes, Keyhole. Not mine I might add!


----------



## Sealine (25 January 2013)

Prawn!  I've no idea why.


----------



## Frisbee123 (25 January 2013)

Gary and Alan! both hunters. And a friend once had a 'communicator' to her horse, as she walked past one of the other ponies in the barn she stopped and said, ' oh, this one really doesn't like his name, he wants to be called Barry' !!


----------



## BeanyG (25 January 2013)

at work we have a Petra, which im really not keen on
N&F


----------



## D66 (25 January 2013)

Wayne


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 January 2013)

I have a Hairy Mary.  Came from Ireland and passported in UK by a very well known cob dealer as Hairy Mary, what were they thinking of !

Then of course, there is my lovely Ted From Tipton.


----------



## RLS (25 January 2013)

I've known ones called Sue-Ellen, Kevin, Sharon, Ugly Mug. And one called Foal - that one was about 7years old when I knew it, same yard had a dog called Puppy.


----------



## fine_and_dandy (25 January 2013)

OMG Prawn just made me crack up - was it a strawberry roan??!!

Names I have thought were amusing:

Doris - 17hh chestnut witch
Dave - 17.1hh show jumper
Egg - coloured [why Egg?!]
Nigel


----------



## HelenPassfield (25 January 2013)

BBH said:



			Snake.

There is a girl who writes for one of the horse mags with a horse call Snake. Makes me shiver everytime I read it.
		
Click to expand...

BBH, this is a long shot and excuse me if you think I am being silly.  I know someone who lost a horse called snake, she had fallen on hard times and he was sent to what turned out to be very illeagal dealer, sold from underneath her and both horse and dealer disappeared without money owed or any trace.  She is not trying to get him back, just worried about him and wants to know he is ok.

He was a bay ISH of about 15.2hh, I have lost track in my head but I guess he would be about 10-12 years old now.

Many thanks for reading.


----------



## Tangaroo (25 January 2013)

Somersault!


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (25 January 2013)

Drainpipe - I have absolutely no idea why, most usually called DP - but his full name was Drainpipe.


----------



## rainer (25 January 2013)

I know a horse who's pet name is hal,same yard there's a stella,greg,apple and phoebe. Her friend had a mare called ID cause she is an irish draught lol


----------



## BBH (25 January 2013)

HelenPassfield said:



			BBH, this is a long shot and excuse me if you think I am being silly.  I know someone who lost a horse called snake, she had fallen on hard times and he was sent to what turned out to be very illeagal dealer, sold from underneath her and both horse and dealer disappeared without money owed or any trace.  She is not trying to get him back, just worried about him and wants to know he is ok.

He was a bay ISH of about 15.2hh, I have lost track in my head but I guess he would be about 10-12 years old now.

Many thanks for reading.
		
Click to expand...


Very sad. I believe this horse is an elderly mare.


----------



## dianchi (25 January 2013)

Clip Clop here comes the birthday girl
Was a jumping pony in the late 90's


----------



## 1ST1 (25 January 2013)

Gaydar (poor horse! - and he was a stallion)


----------



## tonitot (25 January 2013)

My horse is called Ethel


----------



## Tilda (25 January 2013)

Some of these are brilliant! My YM's beautiful big warmblood is called Jeffrey  I also once knew a pony club pony called Bucket


----------



## rainer (25 January 2013)

My mums old pony was called tiny  she wasn't all that tiny lol about 13hh


----------



## Colivet (25 January 2013)

Fifi - started out as filly foal, then FF now 6 and Fifi has stuck

Showjumpers I have come across - Ballbreaker (how did that one get by the registration(gurus? ), Fanny Farckle, Prozac (.... and next in the ring we have Joe Soap on Prozac!).

Riding school ponies with a theme:  Smartie, Polo, Mars, Cocoa, Malty (Malteser), Jelly Baby (was so over at the knee his legs would tremble when standing still, but was extremely sure footed and a brilliant jumper)......


----------



## Hexx (25 January 2013)

We have a Nigel and a Shirley on our yard - Shirley is a boy!

I saw someone on another forum with a ponly called Peni (she wanted to spell it a bit different from Penny to make her stand out) - only problem was when writing her name on buckets - it came out as Peni's.  Think about it......... you got it!


----------



## Mamamia (25 January 2013)

I have a Wally.  It didn't take long to work out why he's called that


----------



## HumBugsey (25 January 2013)

We have a Nigel and a Shirley on our yard - Shirley is a boy!
		
Click to expand...

There was a guy called shirley on Gimmie Gimmie Gimmie! LMAO

Chuzzlewitt was the funniest one I looked after. Just ended up being called F-witt. He kinda was though...


----------



## budley95 (25 January 2013)

Bud was Budweiser when I brought him. And as a 16.3hh IDx it really didn't suit him... 

I had a Nipper as a kid that did used to bite constantly. My favourite though was "Big MC" He was an 18.2hh shire (it was short for mcginty)


----------



## Vanner (25 January 2013)

Colin was the horse ... and the owner had a Jack Russell called Brian as well!!


----------



## wench (25 January 2013)

Private Parts...


----------



## Nicnac (25 January 2013)

Batman, Wonky and Fugly


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (25 January 2013)

There is a Standardbred racehorse with the name, and I am being totally serious now, On Top Mans Head


----------



## monsterwillow (25 January 2013)

I have a chesnut arab x mare called tikka! (i didnt name her) and tb gelding dragon.


----------



## TheoryX1 (25 January 2013)

I learned to ride on a grey welsh pony called Monday.  We used to have a pony whose show name was Odd Choice, which was appropriate.  Our YO has sold a Darren.


----------



## Greylegs (25 January 2013)

Friend had one called Bisto  -  because it was brown and thick!! ( ... her opinion, not mine ...!...)


----------



## catwithclaws (25 January 2013)

Peabrain!!


----------



## holeymoley (25 January 2013)

Prawn! I love it ! Haha!

Not funny ones , just one weird one - Scally ? she was a pretty mare too!


----------



## fburton (25 January 2013)

Myrrhvyn - Welsh x pony born on Christmas Eve. Independently named Ebenezer, Ebby for short.

Spooky

Cagney and Lacey, Greedy, Hoppy, Melody, Filly, Laura

Foals' names: Naomi (Neighomee - geddit?), Didi, Bectu, Ecce, Toshki, Bunty, Amy, Turku, Tunde, Eoi.

Sunshine, Eric, Ron, Rory, Bute (affectionately called Old Boot), Pointer, Dizzy, Sorcha

Sheen / Mr Sheen

Spud


----------



## horseperson (25 January 2013)

When I started riding many moons ago, I rode a pony called doormat lol she was a great jumper and the lady that owned her used to let me take her to pony club. She was a 13hh new forest pony.


----------



## bgray1981 (25 January 2013)

Trolley?!? How ridiculous is that?


----------



## EllieandGeorge (25 January 2013)

Floppy Disk 
Roger
Seven 
Billy Bobbin


----------



## LovesCobs (25 January 2013)

not horse but our current dog is called Sasha, nothing mad about that, but we are hopefully getting another this summer and my daughter wants to call it Fierce so she can call 'Sasha Fierce!' when she takes them out: (you'll need a specific taste in music to understand her, and no I wont be callimg it Fierce!)


----------



## Fairytale (25 January 2013)

A lifetime ago when I was a polo groom we had a lovely little bay mare called Muff........and a big chestnut mare called Granny and another mare called Babyface 

Not that ridiculous but quite nice really


----------



## Jaycee (25 January 2013)

A 16.2hh heavy hunter called "Bones"!  A scatty TB called "Up the Swanney" aka "Gnasher"!


----------



## loulabelle (25 January 2013)

I must say I do love "human" names for my animals...I have a Merlin, Teddy and a Bonnie at the minute (all names I have chosen as had them from foals  ) I sold a Hank recently (who I also named) and at home I have a dog called Milo and a cat called Pippa....some of the "human" names on this thread are brilliant


----------



## Spyda (25 January 2013)

I always thought the name 'Blowing Wind' was rather amusing (for a racehorse). Wonder how he got that name?! 

I've had horses called Kehshspian, Kehlian, Kinskii and Claudia!


----------



## Love (25 January 2013)

My boy was going to be Collin (?!!????!!!!) but luckily they changed it. Kenny still isn't great though! But it suits him


----------



## doratheexplorer (25 January 2013)

The Brendon Stud in Sussex have themes when naming their foals which makes for some amusing names;

8YOs- Cities - Oslo, Seville, Kansas
7YOs - Drugs - Heroin, LSD, Hash
6YOs - Make up - Loreal, Clarins
5YOs - Gardening - Shrub & Hedge
4YOs - Normal names
3YOs - Animals 
2YOs - Drinks
1YOs - Cartoons


----------



## debsg (25 January 2013)

There was a horse called Tadpole at my old yard, and one called TG, which stood for 'temporarily George' - so called when his owner bought him, aged 8, and couldn't think of a name. Horse is now 35, owned by the same guy and still called TG 
My ex and I used to have a 17hh black ex chaser whose stable name was Pinky.


----------



## Bobbly (25 January 2013)

I've had a 'My Life's Ambition' (Jack) , knew a 50/50 Shire x Arab mare who was a mini shire shaped girl called Dainty, have ridden a Tomato (Rich red chestnut), and a Beansprout and seen a mare at the National stud called Hairbrush!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (25 January 2013)

Jeff gets called The Hocamaffe when people ask about him  A completely made up name due to him being a horse that rides like a camel with the neck of a giraffe - Ho-Cam-Affe!


----------



## ELFSBELLS (25 January 2013)

A friend had a mare called Hoover !!


----------



## FairyLights (25 January 2013)

When I was a child many moons ago there was a black horse at the local riding school called the N- word.


----------



## merlin12 (25 January 2013)

Poppadom ,on a yard where I used to keep my horse.


----------



## jumbyjack (25 January 2013)

Taxi, because he had a very long back, and Beatle because of his haircut!


----------



## Nita (25 January 2013)

Mr. Noodles !


----------



## Dommy18 (25 January 2013)

I've just bought one called Bam Bam! He's a 15.1 cob x and always had this name


----------



## debsg (25 January 2013)

ELFSBELLS said:



			A friend had a mare called Hoover !!
		
Click to expand...

Reminds me: a friend has an ex polo pony mare called Uva. Her mother told a horsey friend the mare's name and the friend thought the mare was called Hoover and that the mother was being 'common' and dropping her aitches!
We often call her Hoover now


----------



## Tash88 (25 January 2013)

Stencilface said:



			My second pony was Poppin, and before him I had one on loan called Stanley...
		
Click to expand...

I currently have a Stanley... although I didn't choose it I love that name, and it seems to suit my WB x TB!


----------



## onlytheponely (25 January 2013)

I was given an ex-racer, flat sprinter, in the 80's. 

Her name was Skidmark  

Never came with a passport so have no idea who she was or her breeding. She lived up to her name, I used her for pony drifts on the New Forest for a few years. I had no control over her but then, as a teenager I was a brave little thing, not like now


----------



## Madam Min (25 January 2013)

My OH's old horse was called Joyce!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (25 January 2013)

My late Clydesdale, Goliath was very imaginitively called Clyde when I got him 

An old friend used to have a horse she called DC as her hubby told her that she would end up at the Divorce Courts if she bought another lol 

And years ago we had a horse at the riding school I went to called Spunky 
and an 18.1 Shire x called Mouse


----------



## Crugeran Celt (25 January 2013)

My niece had an Eric. Lovely pony.


----------



## cambrica (25 January 2013)

We had one called Scratch and have a cob mare called Peggy but all the kids call her the BFG (Big Friendly Giant) all I need now is one called The Gruffalo !

Used to ride a horse called Snoopy which really suited him.
Years ago my dad rode giant of a horse called Klondyke


----------



## SHCC (25 January 2013)

Here we go. Its a bit of list, but I've met all of these.

Pumpkin (cob)
Joyce (shire)
Nancy (Shire)
Greeba (shire)
Vern (Suffolk)
Keyhole (coloured cob)
Blobby (posh dressage horse)
Dobby (posh show jumping horse)
Witney (ISH)
Ruthie (coloured) 
Edith (percheron)
Colin (shire)

and my own - Tamise Des Carres aka Moose


----------



## Chestersmummy (25 January 2013)

Current horse is a chestnut called chester. Loaned a mare called lady. 
I've had a sally, ryan and harold. Used to ride a rs horse called damien. Know a polo, norman, platinum, fred, jess, billy, smartie, jojo, grannie and milo.
I've got dogs called brian and angel and cats called bobby, butterfly and socks.


----------



## Squiggles on Paper (25 January 2013)

Mine is Squiggles. A 16.1hh muscly horse called Squiggles  Suits him though.


----------



## stacey_lou (25 January 2013)

On one yard I was on was a  horse called Dippy and a horse on our yard called Daniel.

Random names for horses but very cute


----------



## Billabongchick (25 January 2013)

Skidmark!!! That's so amusing! I also used to know a bay mare called Muff that was a quarterhorse a long time back


----------



## Quadro (25 January 2013)

Crab, but we call him cram
Q


----------



## Slightly Foxed (25 January 2013)

Mr Plod, far from it, grade A show jumper, and Kevin, the mini.


----------



## avthechav (25 January 2013)

Mum's horse Hattie's passport name is 'Virgin on the Ridiculous'.  What a name!!


----------



## Crumpet (25 January 2013)

I used to work with a Compo, Clegg and Foggy, a coloured cob called Bimbo also an evil mare named Sugar.


----------



## Blythe Spirit (25 January 2013)

One yard I know had a horse called todger (clearly owner didn't know it was slang for willy - or maybe they did!) that's the silliest name I know.


----------



## stacie21 (25 January 2013)

Snow drop for a coloured colt lol &#128540;


----------



## Django Pony (25 January 2013)

At my yard we have Bob, Burt, Steve & George all in the same field! Sounds like a bunch of old gents! Lol


----------



## MissDior (25 January 2013)

I know a horse called Fanny... up here in Scotland it provides a few giggles when the owner goes to the field shouting on her .


----------



## peanut (25 January 2013)

kerrieberry2 said:



			truly scrumptious
		
Click to expand...

Now that would fit my mare to a T


----------



## cambrica (25 January 2013)

Django Pony said:



			At my yard we have Bob, Burt, Steve & George all in the same field! Sounds like a bunch of old gents! Lol
		
Click to expand...

That's really funny, just imagining them with flat caps, tartan slippers all smoking pipe's 

Do you have one called Django ? Great name but we chose it for our budgie! after Django Reinhardt


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (25 January 2013)

In the yard we have had:

Lobster
Now
Dis
Fry
Dash
Gilbert
Seb
Tap
Wayne - had 2 of these!
Bob x3!
Happy
Morning
Barfly
Gray
Brown
Blue
River
Dealer
Zebedee
Fluffy - the most badly behaved, obnoxious yearling I have ever come across! I hate homebreds ...
Porridge, Bear & Sugar were all named from Goldilocks & the 3 Bears
Dora
Garth
Joe
Flag

The list is endless to be honest! The best one though has to be a horse called Skipper, more for the way he came about his name. When I heard his racename I had to very quickly close my mouth and think of a stable name for him before the one in my head stuck. He was called The Starboard Bow and you can guess what he would have ended up being called ...

There's Klingons on the starboard bow ...


----------



## dollymix (25 January 2013)

I went on a riding holiday once when I was 14 (a looooonnng time ago) and there was a grey Arab called Pea-brain!!

Other good (bad-depending on your inclination) ones I've known are Norman, Cilla, Tikka, Walter, Ethan, Rick and Trevor


----------



## babeandbessy (25 January 2013)

I've had a Fanni and currently have a sausage and a babe


----------



## FinalFurlong (25 January 2013)

At the racing yard we have a racehorse called brian though his owner THINKS we call him Tommy as that's his favorite name.

He is a chaser and the biggest horse i have ever seen, he is HUGE!!
Stands at 17.2hh but looks bigger as he has sooooo much muscle, he looks the spitting image (I am not even exaggerating) of Laura B's Alf (chestnut, same socks and white blaze), his neck is as thick as a tree trunk he has the muscle of Alf. 

Brian really suits him couldn't imagine him being called anything else


----------



## bubbilygum (25 January 2013)

Mine is called Tosh, as in "What a load of old tosh...!" Which of course is a ridiculous horse name! I planned to change it but it sort of suited him. He's 18 now so looks like it stuck!


----------



## Django Pony (25 January 2013)

cambrica said:



			That's really funny, just imagining them with flat caps, tartan slippers all smoking pipe's 

Do you have one called Django ? Great name but we chose it for our budgie! after Django Reinhardt 

Click to expand...

 No, my boy is called Bob. His passported name is "Anablaha Con" , but I was thinking of using "Django Bob" as a show name! My OH is a web developer and uses the Django web framework, I love their pink pony logo (in my avatar) and just like the word "django"!


----------



## nillynoo (25 January 2013)

The riding school I learned at had a Hector, Tabu, Deal, Hannah, Arkie, Tequila, Lancer, Tosca, Pernod and Rambo as some of their more unusually named residents!


----------



## cptrayes (25 January 2013)

Starlight?

He's a dark brown but definitely not black middleweight 17 hand hunter.  Daftest name I've ever seen in a passport 

Close run thing though, my KWPN imports were called Vulgaus Majistralis and Zipper Lane.


----------



## tankgirl1 (25 January 2013)

I'm loving all the old fashioned human names - Doris, Stanley, Ethel etc


----------



## cambrica (25 January 2013)

Django Pony said:



 No, my boy is called Bob. His passported name is "Anablaha Con" , but I was thinking of using "Django Bob" as a show name! My OH is a web developer and uses the Django web framework, I love their pink pony logo (in my avatar) and just like the word "django"! 

Click to expand...

Anablaha Con has me confused to  
Django is a really cool name though and always had it in mind for our next animal, as I said turned out to be a budgie! Nothing to do with any web framework though  just love listening to Django Reinhardt & Grapelli on a sunny Sunday afternoon.
Bob is good  I have a Roberto so I s'pose I have one too!


----------



## ljohnsonsj (25 January 2013)

My jumping pony was called Thumper,as she used to get excited and canter on the spot before a fence and make loads of thudding like the rabbit off bambi


----------



## Mariposa (25 January 2013)

We had a pony called Noname....which was probably the worst name ever...!


----------



## Doormouse (25 January 2013)

Clive - it did suit him tbf.

Hymie was just unfortunate.

Current horse is called Dora!


----------



## Littlelegs (25 January 2013)

Cuddlekins. It probably did have an official stable name, but if it did owner never told anyone, & she'd bred it. Wasn't a small cuddly pony either, it was a stonking great gelding with zero manners & used to its own way. And it wasn't called Cuddlekins sarcastically either!


----------



## dressedkez (25 January 2013)

We had a Qwertyuiop  - came from a big Irish stud, who was clearly challenged when it came to naming that years yealing - when I looked up the breeder - they had also called one of the same vintage 'Whatwillicallthisone' 
Wish. though that I had bought Azertioup  - who went on to win some cracking races!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (25 January 2013)

dressedkez said:



			We had a Qwertyuiop  - came from a big Irish stud, who was clearly challenged when it came to naming that years yealing - when I looked up the breeder - they had also called one of the same vintage 'Whatwillicallthisone' 
Wish. though that I had bought Azertioup  - who went on to win some cracking races!
		
Click to expand...

Azertyuiop just had the misfortune of being a 2miler at the same time as the legendary Moscow Flyer! He was a cracking horse!

There is one up here that is called - Ahdeaken - I don't know lol!


----------



## DawnR (25 January 2013)

i know a few
donkey for a thoroughbred
silly billy was a shetland x newforest pony
LB for little b------, he was a 15,2 warmblood 
broncho was a little pony lived to his late 40s


----------



## katastrophykat (25 January 2013)

My TB ex racer was called 'another daffodil' after the breeders dead friend's dead wife(!) as he used to call said wife 'dafodil' and her stable name was Ronnie (dead friend). It freaked me out somewhat, so I spent a few days and renamed her Fen. Sold her as Fen. All good until she went on huntin livery to the yard that had P2P'd her... You guessed it, back to Ronnie- she is still Ronnie 6 years on! Poor mare- I did try! 

I also tried with a small blue fun Shetland that I took on from a rescue- he was called Moose. I shouted every name under the sun at him, he was just a Moose- so Moose he stayed.i

Ive also had a welshy called Polly and a lovely looking TB x Connie mare called Grot. Referred to as The Grot in reverent voice now as she is over the rainbow bridge, but she was officially Nutmeg (we couldn't call her nutter so that was next best thing...) but she developed The Grot due to copious face pulling and snapping teeth but very few actual nips or bites. 

I currently have a Welshie called Ruridh (sp??) and a hunter youngster currently called GuPo- short for The Gunner Pony as I'm not quite ready to admit that he's a fraction off 16hh.


----------



## ReefingsDad (25 January 2013)

Just a few that spring to mind:

Ovens
John Thomas (!)
Shy Ted (say it out loud)
Badly (as in "now in the arena we have Mr X riding "Badly")
Mini Hatchet
Goodnight
Betsy Bluebell
Wilf
Hudson
Snackers
Blitzkrieg (one-eyed Grade A showjumper)

Loved 'em all...


----------



## 056775 (25 January 2013)

Just remembered Dorian - same yard as Ethel ! I'm sure ill remember more...


----------



## showpony (26 January 2013)

My Mares Dam registered show name is " Osama bin betsey" - Serioulsy not impressed, especially when we move up the ranks & her breeding lines are listed!


----------



## Mince Pie (26 January 2013)

Greylegs said:



			Friend had one called Bisto  -  because it was brown and thick!! ( ... her opinion, not mine ...!...)
		
Click to expand...

Priceless! 



Crumpet said:



			I used to work with a Compo, Clegg and Foggy, a coloured cob called Bimbo also an evil mare named Sugar.
		
Click to expand...

Again, brillant! 


I think the best ones I came across were when I learned to ride abroad - Diankas (gelding), Hermann and Dompedoo!


----------



## Lulwind (26 January 2013)

Lightning.  Very stuffy and nappy Welsh Cob. There was one born at the same time called thunder.
Some lovely very well spoken bred once called Fanny.  Lady used to say to people when the mare was a youngster have you seen the size of my Fanny?
My own mare who is out on loan is called Popsters Pink n Black.  Stable name is Notja as she is not Julie Anne after a Welsh Cob that I really like.
Knew of one with stable name Nine.  Registered name After Eight.


----------



## ejaybee (26 January 2013)

During my recent horse search, I found a mare call Beans.  It wasn't to be, which might have been for the best as she'd have been sharing a field with pony called Sausage!

I now have Danny, who raced under the name Any Offer.


----------



## glamourpuss (26 January 2013)

I always smile at a friends old horse who is called 'Ginger' even though he's a grey - pure white now in old age  in their defence he was a chestnut foal.
I also know of a 'foggy' - so named because he's thick & white.


----------



## pogface (26 January 2013)

Swapit... Always thought that was different, but I liked it!


----------



## Buds_mum (26 January 2013)

My pony is called Lemon Bun.

Or Lizzy Tea Bag Lemon Bun to be precise


----------



## elliefiz (26 January 2013)

My horse is named Barry Scott after the man in the cilit bang ads! That's what happens when you enlist a bunch of drunk friends in the pub to name your new horse! Of course he is known as bazza for short- proper chavvy name for a v elegant tb gelding!


----------



## NikkiF (26 January 2013)

Some weird and wonderful names 

Used to have a mare called Tracey, YO said she was not standing at gate and calling out her name 

Friend has a large WB/Clydie called Tony, really does not suit him.


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (26 January 2013)

We went to jab a horse called burger once 
My friend has a horse called Fanny
I had a pony called clipper....That was a bit weird


----------



## murphysmummy (26 January 2013)

When I worked on the polo yard we had 2 four year olds. One was called easy and the other not-so! They were named after they were being broken in- 1 was easy to break and the other not-so!!! Brilliant  x


----------



## murmoo (26 January 2013)

I used to ride a show pony called Dollyroo Lionking.....


----------



## 1stclassalan (26 January 2013)

I used to have the most nerdy geek friend you'd ever imagine and he named his horse Noel - nothing to do with Christmas either - just plain Noel! Apologies to anyone called Noel - but I bet you're not a horse!

Mrs Firstclass had some early lessons on a horse called Pugley - which was a diminuative form for "Pretty Damn Ugly" awarded to him by all the American students on the yard. 

My daughter's second pony was actually named after a Rolls Royce but was always referred to as "Bag" - as in Ratbag because she had such a hard time with him to start; however; by the time she could ride him well the Lord of the Rings thing had taken off so everyone else said Baggins. 

My mare was name after a book of children's nursery rhymes and she once lived next door to quite an illustrious chap rejoicing in the name of Maestoso Brazavitzza - who those in the know will realise was a full Lipazzaner but Stosie on the yard.


----------



## weesophz (26 January 2013)

knew a princess, she couldnt have been further from a princess she was an absolute demon! also knew a big 16.3 chestnut who was called verdi but his owner changed his name to toffee.. she also owned a gorgeous blacl 17.1 called passion.. they all sound a bit daft to me! dont know why she changed verdi to toffee..


----------



## AntxGeorgiax (26 January 2013)

Not a horse, but I have a dog called Mr Bean, and two pugs called George and Mildred  horse is called Georgia !


----------



## Springy (26 January 2013)

Pantalon or Pants for short 

17.2hh chesnut warmblood Gelding 

and my first ever horse was a shetland caller Hitler 

Ive known a Geoff, Georgia,

On the racing yard at the minute there is Boris, Big George and Little George, big Eric and Little Eric, Radge  and Pinky


----------



## Springy (26 January 2013)

AntxGeorgiax said:



			Not a horse, but I have a dog called Mr Bean, and two pugs called George and Mildred  horse is called Georgia !
		
Click to expand...

Some of our animals have odd names dogs cats n a parrot....

Mr Branston Pickles
George
Snoopy
Ruby
Charlie
Micheal
Dusty
Guiness
Tigger
Spider
Frankie

Oh and we used to have a Lobster called Lenny


----------



## muckypony (26 January 2013)

I've known a Neville amd Patricia... 

Though the worst had to be one called Updalilhorse.... Muriel for short!!  New owner did change the name though, was a lovely girl but why would you call your horse such a name!!


----------



## Jools1234 (26 January 2013)

neville
sidney
boris
stanley
donald
missmoneypenny
lalka
chalky
harvey

mine is called 'freebie' or beeblet for short

but the worst of all time for me was emma-what were they thinking


----------



## ruth83 (26 January 2013)

Quercus
Onslow
Nimrod
Oink

I also know someone who allowed her children to name their guinea pigs. They were named 'Guinea Pig Law' and Guinea Pig Window'.


----------



## splash30 (26 January 2013)

Mines called Walter, he is definately a Walter even shortening it to Wally doesn't suit him.

I've know a horse called sugar lips!


----------



## pinball (26 January 2013)

mines called pinball, i didn't name him,i also have a greyhound called scalpmover,renamed sallie x


----------



## NativePonyLover (26 January 2013)

And to think, I was a bit embarrassed by my New Forest being called Pete (so called by previous owner for the use of the phrase 'Oh, for Pete's sake ...!!). I hated it at first, but it has grown on me now 

I've heard of 

Fridge
Phantom (for a coloured?!) 
Ethel
Mince pie
Ice (for a chestnut?!)
Little Man (17hh hunter type)


----------



## PingPongPony (26 January 2013)

Here's my list (i've met all of these):
Shiney (my mare, who's a grey and is hardy every shiney!)
Beetle (16.3 ex racer)
Henry (16.2 ex racer)
Betsy (14.2 black cob)
Pacific (15.2 bay mare)
Lucy 2 (lucy 1 was the owners daughter)
Oscar (15.2 bay gelding)
Pony (16.3 racehorse)
Willma (16.1 racehorse)
Marie (15hh racehorse)
SP which stood for Sweet Pea (15.2 bay gelding)
Manchester (coloured sprorts horse type, bred, born, named in Poland)
Gucci (13.2 new forest x)
Ben (shettie)
Tinkerbelle (shettie)
Jam (16.3 SJ mare)
Dilly Doo (16hh bay gelding, you can imagine his nickname  )
Franny (16.3 sj chestnut mare, quickly nicknamed ''ginger fanny''  )
Hop (14.3 RC mare)
Potato (dun, heavy percheron x, tbf she did look like a potato)
Orbit (16.3 bay mare)


----------



## Floxie (27 January 2013)

Our cats would have been called Door and Window if my parents had actually listened when they asked my three-year-old self for suggestions 

The yard owner where I learned had a thing for people names. There was Toby, Emma, Harvey, and more I don't remember. I was tiny at the time and didn't think it at all odd!


----------



## moosea (27 January 2013)

Once worked on a yard where they were named after cars.....

Clio
Rio
Astra
Nova
Minnie
Monty ( montego)


----------



## Shettie (27 January 2013)

Worked at a dealers, we ran out of names quickly. 
Mouse (16.2 Id), seagul, rabbit worse had to be the 3 that came in together Whitney, shakira and j-lo 

I've one called lollipop though lol


----------



## Ladyinred (27 January 2013)

Monday. Girl then got another pony and called it Tuesday. Lack of imagination maybe?

Beep. Who was actually the HIS Premium stallion BP. 

Also Dolly, not a bad name as such but this was another stallion!


----------



## 1stclassalan (27 January 2013)

NativePonyLover said:



			Phantom (for a coloured?!)
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't the "Phantom" in "Phantom of the Opera" wear a distinctive white mask over half his face? Might be the answer. 

I knew a bloke who everyone called "Tiny" - he  was 6ft 10" and built like a brick outhouse - it's called a play on words I think.


----------



## sarahaorme (27 January 2013)

dobbin!  my dad started calling him dobbin when he was a yearling as a joke, then he started coming when he called him, so it stuck! hes a smart hackney x and has been to BD and BE finals as dobbin!


----------



## norfolk_grump (27 January 2013)

Al's first pony was called Muffin and her best friend at the time had Plonker. Never a commentator's favourite when they did a pairs round


----------



## DGeventing (27 January 2013)

My newest OTTB has the stable name..... #4
Clearly a lot of time and effort went into that one!


----------



## Keen (27 January 2013)

Liviaa'x said:



			Boogie, Brandy, Popeye, Stella, Teeko.. funniest ive heard!
		
Click to expand...

I knew a mare called Stella - it really suited her.  

Stella = star.


----------



## Keen (27 January 2013)

My brother also knew a horse called Satan.  He was properly black all over. 

A very mild-mannered horse!


----------



## Dizzy socks (27 January 2013)

Princess Fiona, named after her resemblance to the character from Shrek!


----------



## MrsMozart (27 January 2013)

The Dizzy Blonde.

16.3hh DWB. Flashy chestnut with 'blonde' mane and tail.

My horse. I named her (and changed her passported name)


----------



## Ottinmeg (27 January 2013)

one of ours is Hannibal on his passport (ex kings troop and that years intake all began with H
new foal was called ruby as she was born red and white but is now blue and white so changed to sapphire
used to ride a p2p called snowy, he was dark bay
his stablemate was called hitchmough
friend called her foal foaly until she could think of a name, she never did so foaly he remained.
years ago there was a 16.2hh in the riding school called coin
on our yard we have trim,frisco,nesta,vodka,rufus and galaxy amongst others 
at daughters college they have parker,quasar,romeo,jewel,soda,oakie,boyzie,blanka,aero
others I have come across are squirrel and jovial and a mare called ziggy


----------



## Ali2 (27 January 2013)

My cob is called Cob!  He came from an eventers yard where he was the only cob, so a bit of a novelty, got called cob and it stuck.  Suits him  

There's a Donald on our yard.


----------



## NaeNae87 (27 January 2013)

Hmm where to start....

I know a pair of dapple grey eventers, half brothers - Gary and Nigel... It does suit them though.

I also know a Tomato - Chestnut TB 16.1hh

Capsicum - Warmblood 16.2hh

Blah - 16.2hh Stallion

Dodo - 17.1hh black stallion

Smartie - 16.1hh grey TB

Jaffa - 16hh TB

and the most ridiculous name I have ever heard a horse called was in a movie called Amazing Racer... The poor Standardbred was called Rainbow. WTF?!?


----------



## EPRider (27 January 2013)

One person I knew had four horses, Flicka 1, Flicka 2, Flicka 3, and you guessed Flicka 4.


----------



## dollymix (27 January 2013)

Ooh just remembered another. When I was horse hunting a year or two back I was lined up to see two one weekend. The second one was called Furby!!!!!
Luckily I never saw, ride and fell in love with this unfortunately named mare as the first one that weekend I bought!!


----------



## dollymix (27 January 2013)

(Sorry for typos above... iPhones grrrr)


----------



## cmarychapman (27 January 2013)

katiey said:



			At a yard where i used to work there was a tb that came in and he was called Bin! Who would name a horse Bin? bless him was such a sweetheart.
		
Click to expand...

Any New Zealand connection to that horse?? Kiwi's (with a thick accent) pronounce Ben as Bin.


----------



## Floofball (27 January 2013)

Well I've read through the whole thread and haven't seen this one yet which proves it's not very common (sorry if I've missed it) A horse on a previous yard was called Richard - I just never got used to it!

I really like Badly - 'oh she's out riding Badly' lol


----------



## NikkiF (27 January 2013)

Although not daft names by themselves, we have 4 horses at yard called - Lolly, Lily, Tillie and Millie, bit of a tongue twister


----------



## hihosilver (27 January 2013)

I once had one that was called six!!! she was 3 I did change her name though


----------



## AMW (27 January 2013)

I have had amongst others Dave, Mike, Jane, their stable names are derived from their registered names. I like human type names, not really into Misty or Shadow type names lol.


----------



## TART (27 January 2013)

My little mares show name is Queen of Tarts stable name 'Tbag' enough said eh


----------



## JanetGeorge (27 January 2013)

Naming horses: it's the bane of my life!  With 12 - 15 foals born each year it's a real headache coming up with names and I have developed 'themes' for each mare, which does help (a bit!)

My best one last year was one of Indigo Macha Pride's foals - a colt - by Indigo Pure Arrogance!  He HAD to be named Indigo Pure Hubris (his stable name is either Hughie - or Little A*sehole - because he was born with a VERY little one!!  I had to put on my reading glasses to make sure he had one at all!)

But most have 'better' names:  Katie's foals are called Charlie, Sally, Woodstock, Lucy, Snoopy and Linus (guess the theme??  And no - I'm NOT going to call the next one Peanuts!)

And Corraslira Cleo has had: Jazz King, Fascinating Rhythm, Lady Ella, Ridin' High and Sir John. (Cleo Laine fans will have spotted that one.)


----------



## neep (27 January 2013)

I have a chilled out cob called Dylan, a nutty wb called zebedee (zebedee boing) a mule called surprize and my old mare is called Katie


----------



## Eventinggirl3827 (27 January 2013)

056775 said:



			For me has to be Ethel and Margret - both owned by same woman!
		
Click to expand...

Doodles and moo.

The horse I owned was called doodles but then I changed it to princess Leia.


----------



## Tnavas (27 January 2013)

Goofy - because he'd look at you with a Duh expression on his face - went on to be a 2*eventer in the UK - as Donaghue

Tom, Dennis and Harry - horses I looked after one hunting season

One place I worked named all the horses after the owners.


----------



## Rochelle1138 (27 January 2013)

PB... Short for pony boy, not one of mine but suited the batty lady and her welshie


----------



## Antw23uk (27 January 2013)

Just seen a horse advertised and they are calling it Vodka!


----------



## Barney&Buzz (27 January 2013)

On our yard we have 2 Charlies, 2 Roxies, 2 Holly's,  Dolly, Polly. Poppy, Welly, Willie, Tilly and Winnie. It gets mighty confusing!!


----------



## ShadowFlame (28 January 2013)

056775 said:



			Can Rodney count? The horse in the stable next t mine is Rodney which I think is cute although happens to be the name of my boyfriend!!!!! 

I call them big Rodney (he's 16hh odd clydsdale x) and Little Rodney (BF) - think he would beat me if he found out!
		
Click to expand...

Another Rodney over here!!

There was also Tiny (the Clydesdale), Padlock, Prucilla (  ), Handsome, Robert, Bernard, Harold, Denver...

Love the strange names


----------



## Hunter93 (28 January 2013)

My tb was called .... Slug


----------



## lpeacock (31 January 2013)

mine was called fun boy!

shouting yoohoo fun boy when you live next to a farmer was awkward!


----------



## Tern (31 January 2013)

I have come across

Shrimp 
Noodles (Chinese person owned her)
Bongo
Berty
Whinnie (How ironic )
Houdini who was a little *****


----------



## Tern (31 January 2013)

Also have 

Welsh Lady
Welly
Angel (Its a boy too)
and Dino (Pronounced deeno)


----------



## Sprocket123 (31 January 2013)

My mare is desdemona.
 My mothers mare is esmarelda.... 
My tb was  bay filly
We ve had a ryan, albert, delia, gazza (that is the best name ever imo!) Wally, nigel, doughnut, stanley, mcflurry, bunny (who was a hw cob!) Hope....

Dont think weve ever had a nice "normal" name :d 

I love prawn!!


----------



## eatmyshorts (31 January 2013)

Barney&Buzz said:



			On our yard we have 2 Charlies, 2 Roxies, 2 Holly's,  Dolly, Polly. Poppy, Welly, Willie, Tilly and Winnie. It gets mighty confusing!!
		
Click to expand...

I can imagine! My friend & i (who used to hack out together) had Blue & Blue! 

I've had a Nigel, an Alex & a Caroline!!!! Why???!!!! I changed all their names, unlucky or  not!!

_Best_ name i ever heard for a horse was Happy.


----------



## serenityjane (31 January 2013)

an evil mare named Sugar.
		
Click to expand...

I think I now own her! Her full name is 'sugarfoot'- shortened to Sugar and yes she is evil, but to be fair she has been barefoot all her life and has the best, toughest and hardest feet I have ever seen!


----------



## pizzi (31 January 2013)

I used to do a hunt horse called Mr Sponge, Fantastic little horse. A friend had a TB horse called Derek.


----------



## puss (31 January 2013)

I knew a horse flump short for f------  Lump not mine she was a nice horse though all be it a lump


----------



## StarlightMagic (31 January 2013)

I worked at a yard with a horse called Paganini (P for short!) Also we had Tinky Winky and Lala! The yard owner bred the last two and let her young daughter name them.


----------



## Hacked_Off (31 January 2013)

There's a 'showjumper' round here with a horse called bamalam a ding dong!  needless to say, she's a bit of a laughing stock.


----------



## SecretAgentBilly (31 January 2013)

I know a horse called Patricia, really doesn't suit her!


----------



## rowan666 (31 January 2013)

roberta! 
django
caspian
i now have a zepherine!? but we affectionatly nik named lard arse!


----------



## Irishcobs (31 January 2013)

Mouse- so named as he is very quiet.
Quiron
Lollypop
Blue- she's chestnut!


----------



## Pigeon (31 January 2013)

I love old fashioned person names for horses! If I had a mare, Ethel would be top of the list as a name! And Baldwin for a gelding!

As for funny names, nothing that mad but I do know a Gloria, and a Nancy.


----------



## Pigeon (31 January 2013)

Oh and not a horse, but a friend's little daughter had a hamster called Hula Hoop, which I thought was a great name!


----------



## Pigeon (31 January 2013)

I knew a Prawn as well! Forgot about him!


----------



## nieghham (31 January 2013)

Rapatarian....something to do with a rapper

I did like the pony named Pasture Bedtime but others did not so maybe it qualifies here


----------



## eirewhisper (31 January 2013)

The girl who bought my first pony off me was selling one with showname Hairs Lairs Lets Start Counting! I thought it was quite original  
There was a Beaky, a Tuesday and shetty pair Flight & McPhee at the riding school too.


----------



## Amo (1 February 2013)

This is from when I was a kid but I knew the most stunning Chestnut pony called *Twinkle Toes*, yes that was his name !!!


----------



## ariellaII (1 February 2013)

Emma and Susan. Don't know why I find them so funny I think it's just strange calling a horse one of them 

I also backed a pony called princess nina and even better, princess puff puff - which was a gelding! Both were owned by the same person I might add...

Although some of the names on this thread are hilarious!


----------



## madiz123 (1 February 2013)

Lettuce and Tomato, two polo ponies with the same owner!

Spiderpig
Sneezy
Invalid
Mechanic

The Argentines also can be fairly unimaginative with names...

Sopa - Soup
Cachorra - Puppy
Clavito - Brad


----------



## MerryVB (1 February 2013)

Carrot. Which is a the show name as well. Oh and not a chestnut!


----------



## Kayfamily (1 February 2013)

Can't quote as on phone but Elsiecat, I have a horse called Sally-Anne who is also known as Sal.


----------



## Mince Pie (1 February 2013)

NikkiF said:



			Although not daft names by themselves, we have 4 horses at yard called - Lolly, Lily, Tillie and Millie, bit of a tongue twister 

Click to expand...

At our yard at one point we had Sandy, Mandy, Tilly and Millie!


----------



## *Tex&Cam* (1 February 2013)

My mare is called dyllis hehe when we bought her, she was a bit dithery so she got the nickname dithering dyllis, and it just stuck. To be fair though, it does suit her haha


----------



## Cazza525 (1 February 2013)

My mare's called Axel.....named her after axel rose, guns n roses were my favourite band at the time, ax is now 21


----------



## mickygem (1 February 2013)

Funny ones on our yards:

CJ (Can't Jump)
Bucks (on landing)
Way Big (is over 18h)
Dimple (17h MW)

)


----------



## DressageCob (1 February 2013)

I knew a polo pony called Seaweed  And a dressage horse called Sweaty (Was Suerte but noone could pronounce it so it became Sweaty).


----------



## Soup Dragon (1 February 2013)

I was at a riding school years ago that had ponies called:

Teapot
TeaKosy
Dumper   (later bought and renamed!)
Chips

There's also mine who is Oggie


----------



## ChwaraeTeg (2 February 2013)

There are some pretty unique names posted 
This one is about the most absurd I ever heard . lol

It Is ARRR ! 
http://www.wimp.com/horsename/
Teg


----------



## Madoldbat (2 February 2013)

At the yard we have a Dave, Derek, Norman, Jim, Rodney (who is a trotter), Dan, Jack and Kevin who is an ex household cavalry horse


----------



## Ellen Durow (2 February 2013)

056775 said:



			For me has to be Ethel and Margret - both owned by same woman!
		
Click to expand...

The danger, of course, in asking this question (and in answering it) is that others may think our horses have ridiculous names.


----------



## frb (2 February 2013)

I know of a horse called 'no name'!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (2 February 2013)

ChwaraeTeg said:



			There are some pretty unique names posted 
This one is about the most absurd I ever heard . lol

It Is ARRR ! 
http://www.wimp.com/horsename/
Teg 

Click to expand...

It really sounds as if the commentator likes the name too, thank you so much for posting that link.


----------



## Gemmaa (2 March 2013)

I have a 'Spider', he doesn't like it according to a horse whisperer. So we changed it to Spy!


----------



## Zorya (2 March 2013)

My childhood friend's pony was called Fred. I now know two big TBs called Jenny and George. Why does this happen!?


----------



## cobbles (2 March 2013)

Think the funniest I ever heard was Janice!!!


----------



## giddyupalfie (2 March 2013)

I don't personally know the horse but have seen a mare for sale called Lauren. That's probably the weirdest horse name I have seen. 

I see someone mentioned the name Brandy - one of mine is called brandy, HOW RUDE!!!! 

I am Joe King of course - each to their own


----------



## minigal (2 March 2013)

I've got a Jason and a Texas


----------



## BigBuck's (2 March 2013)

I have known:

Victoria Sponge
Scampi - huge big roan
Mongoose
Overdraft - because that's how he was paid for, known as OD for short 
Adorebelle (sic) - she was an utter cow!
Famous
Hoggy - nothing to do with his mane, he was out of a mare called Piglet
Jeff
Willis - supposed to be pronounced Will-iss but got called Willies
Trevor

but the worst was probably...Adolf (yes, honestly!)


----------



## treacle_beastie (2 March 2013)

One I used to ride when I was young was called trit trot!


----------



## Ealana (2 March 2013)

Whoopie!! All I can think about it cushion.


----------



## moodymare_1993 (2 March 2013)

My friend had a tb called, wait for it......Tracy! Wtf was going through the mind of that owner lol.

My mare is called Balla. I really like it and it suits her but its different I think


----------



## GrumpyMare (3 March 2013)

Coolie, a riding school pony I rode when I was little, he was pure EVIL. And Harvey <3


----------



## ShadowHunter (3 March 2013)

I know a; 
Spud - reminds me of a potato, bearing in mind he is enormous
Pipkin - suits him though, sweet but naughty little pony
Emerson - now a retiree 

all i can think of for now but im sure theres more somewhere


----------



## Emsarr (3 March 2013)

Ice,
Beastie,
Fly,
Cossack,
Caroline (who got changed to Ivy)
Raydar,
Wag (suited him down to a tee though)
Goose and Maverick (twins)

And that's just a few of them :O


----------



## Grinchmass (3 March 2013)

Top Cat... TC for short. 

It got changed to blue.


----------



## BellaBoyzie92 (1 September 2013)

Ottinmeg said:



			one of ours is Hannibal on his passport (ex kings troop and that years intake all began with H
new foal was called ruby as she was born red and white but is now blue and white so changed to sapphire
used to ride a p2p called snowy, he was dark bay
his stablemate was called hitchmough
friend called her foal foaly until she could think of a name, she never did so foaly he remained.
years ago there was a 16.2hh in the riding school called coin
on our yard we have trim,frisco,nesta,vodka,rufus and galaxy amongst others 
at daughters college they have parker,quasar,romeo,jewel,soda,oakie,boyzie,blanka,aero
others I have come across are squirrel and jovial and a mare called ziggy
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to resurrect an old thread but small world - that Boyzie is mine!  brought him home as a 6month old, called him boy and boy-ee to start with which somehow morphed into Boyzie and stuck  passport name is Wellington though... But he's turned out with a Spider, which is unusual


----------



## dizzyneddy (1 September 2013)

I used to ride a horse at a local riding school years ago called Hobnob!!


----------



## LittleRooketRider (1 September 2013)

There was a miniature shetland at mini camp called Derek
currently riding a horse for someone called Damien (very appropriately named)
Also know a horse called Fish...ironically she hates water ?!


----------



## LittleRooketRider (1 September 2013)

ooh and i saw a horse at a competition called Admiral Socks


----------



## snooples (1 September 2013)

The current horse Im ridings name gets starred out on here as its an offensive word, il give it another go. his name is *****
basically it starts with p and is an derogatroy term for members of the traveller community!!


----------



## Silvermiyazawa (1 September 2013)

I know racehorses are in a whole new league if bonkers but I once saw a Dishcloth and When Your Train Comes on C4 racing.


----------



## Eggshells (1 September 2013)

Mine is called Eggs - his passport name ends in Enigma but I couldn't face calling 'Eniiiiiggggmmmaaaaa' across the field and dislike 'Iggy' so Eggs it is. Like it though, he can be Good Egg, Bad Egg or Rotten Egg depending on his behaviour 

From riding schools years ago - Nameless, Asterix, Judith, Dominique and Mouse spring to mind as odd ones.


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2013)

There used to be a pony at ponyclub that was called Cornflake.  It was a piebald and a cracking pony, but I never understood the name!


----------



## caramel (1 September 2013)

I know a Brian! and a horse that was known as Tank (poor boy, he was an ardennes type, real name was Pernod. Much nicer.) Saying that people think my horses name (handy) is rather strange, but I like it!

Went riding on holiday once, and there was a grey pony called stinky! Poor thing.


----------



## Amber1012 (1 September 2013)

Dulux & hedge hopper


----------



## kellybee (1 September 2013)

Well individually they are fine but I have Bluey, Billy, Bonnie, Ollie and Pascoe (Pea for short). It's an epic tongue twister that I still haven't mastered.


----------



## Mince Pie (1 September 2013)

Honey08 said:



			There used to be a pony at ponyclub that was called Cornflake.  It was a piebald and a cracking pony, but I never understood the name!
		
Click to expand...

How bizarre, I know a lady who had a skewbald called Cornflake!


----------



## elijahasgal (1 September 2013)

Been around for years so met a few.....
pally mare called "girl" cause its owner never got round to naming it, and it was always good girl

One a competition name "in the nude"

DJ   Don Juan

Dizzy.....cause when stressed (a lot of the time) it spun its head in circles

And my favorite.....friends with wicked humor
Two yearlings got together by mistake, both by same sire.  Resultant foal was born with a lot of stress, and had to be recussatated by them (they are REALLY experienced) in all stress and tiredness and not dropped penis they thought it a filly, so she was to be Janet ......  a bit later and more awake its a colt....... so hes now Danny the Tranny......


----------



## elijahasgal (1 September 2013)

Oh and a Palamino called Custar...... think they forgot the d on the end


----------



## Greylegs (1 September 2013)

Once knew a girl with a Bisto because (her opinion! ) it was thick and brown!!

Also knew a lady who bought youngsters, brought them on and sold them. She thought of them as her happy band, so, over the years she had Fiddle, Drum, Flute, Trumpet, Viola, Cello, Bass, Picolo, Sax and even a Tuba! As well as others. Nice idea though ....


----------



## pansymouse (1 September 2013)

Honey08 said:



			There used to be a pony at ponyclub that was called Cornflake.  It was a piebald and a cracking pony, but I never understood the name!
		
Click to expand...

My friend bought one years ago called Wheatabix; it got changed to Billy


----------



## stacie21 (1 September 2013)

Frog lol yes I thought they was joking but no poor horse


----------



## undergroundoli (1 September 2013)

As a teenager my aunt had Caveman Billy, followed by Ziggy Stardust. As an adult she had Flex, which he never did. Her daughter has a Gem, which I just hate.
 My gran had a lead rain pony called TallyHo, then a new forest called Rufus.


----------



## Fools Motto (1 September 2013)

stacie21 said:



			Frog lol yes I thought they was joking but no poor horse
		
Click to expand...

We had a 'Frog' on our yard a few years ago.. dark bay TB type... who if I remember rightly windsucked. No idea what happened to him.
Had Lettuce, Tomato, Cabbage and Sprout  - polo ponies all owned by the same person.
One of the mares at the stud is Ruff Shod... Know some TB horses have really bizarre names, but that is one of the top oddities!

Also knew a Cornflake, really lovely chestnut mare.


----------



## daughter's groom (1 September 2013)

Had a very naughty though beautifully bred Sec A who was known on the yard as  Cellwen Cach Fach (or to the non Welsh speaker Cellwen Little Sh**)


----------



## Toz (1 September 2013)

Toad. Bunny. Rabbit. (Bunny and Rabbit are what I have heard of from seperate places)
I strangely like the animal names. My dream is to have a horse called Panda - face markings necessary!!!!


----------



## Lambkins (1 September 2013)

Malcolm


----------



## w1bbler (1 September 2013)

When I was horse shopping came across an advert for Cornish midden, which if you don't know translates as Cornish s**t heap!


----------



## AnnaWM (1 September 2013)

I know 2 horses called Plait and Rinse!


----------



## Amber1012 (1 September 2013)

Toz said:



			Toad. Bunny. Rabbit. (Bunny and Rabbit are what I have heard of from seperate places)
I strangely like the animal names. My dream is to have a horse called Panda - face markings necessary!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh..I like your way of thinking!!


----------



## lurcher98 (1 September 2013)

I bought a horse a few years ago called mr jingle, changed it to jack


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2013)

Broke_But_Happy, Cornflake  could have been skewbald, he was sold about four or five years ago from the North west.

ps, For the person wanting to call their horse Panda, I had friends who had a bearded collie called Panda, which was short for Pandamomium  (sp?), which I thought was cool and really suited him!


----------



## CalllyH (1 September 2013)

James!  Just no


----------



## ATrueClassAct (1 September 2013)

My new boy is called Anthony...named after Ant from Ant and Dec!


----------



## debsandpets (3 September 2013)

I used to know a Mr Dibbles, Semtex, Squelch, Squidge, Dunlop (poor lad often got called welly), Eenie, Meenie, Mynie and Mo (all 4 bought from an auction and couldnt figure out what to call them), Jamtart, Olive, Esmerelda, Wriggle, Freebie, Bogtrotter, Smelly !!! Poor girl.
I think that is about it - that I can remember from my childhood


----------



## khalswitz (3 September 2013)

I also knew a Prawn, have known a 16.2hh TB called Dinky, an ISH called Cheeky Boy aka CB,  a tb gelding called Granda (aged 10 when I first knew him?), and my own horse is called Geoff.


----------



## budley95 (3 September 2013)

I knew a Potatoe and a Cheese. Mine was also Budweiser when I brought him. Oh and there was a Big Mc...


----------



## Crugeran Celt (3 September 2013)

Stencilface said:



			Last horse was called Duncan, current horse is called Norman.....

My second pony was Poppin, and before him I had one on loan called Stanley...

My mum had a Yogi Bear 

Click to expand...

A friend of mine has a Norman and my niece's first pony was called Eric. I have a Maya Moon.


----------



## EIJK (3 September 2013)

A friend has a Woda and a Cuckoo. I know somebody else that looked into getting a pony called Miranda!


----------



## Deleted member 104317 (3 September 2013)

Virgil!! :O


----------



## ElleSkywalker (3 September 2013)

CalllyH said:



			James!  Just no
		
Click to expand...

My friend has a James. It suits him  

I knew a Virgil once too, big chestnut with a very odd white face!


----------



## mahonenx (3 September 2013)

I know a horse called NoName. He didn't have a name, so just became NoName.

My friend has a horse called Chips. His mum was called Fish! They then had another foal and called her Peas... but became Peewee.


----------



## Dipsy83 (3 September 2013)

windand rain said:



			Salt and Pepper pepper is fine but salt is a bit odd
Daftest were the Teletubby names at the local riding school
Dipsey Tinkywinky, Lala and Po
But the kids loved them
		
Click to expand...

Hey i have a Dipsy ha ha


----------



## RLS (3 September 2013)

I had a retired racehorse called Kevin. Which was also the name of my farrier at the time, could be a bit confusing!


----------



## Frosty89 (3 September 2013)

I love silly names for horses, makes me chuckle. I've always said I even breed my own then I'll call it Dave even if it's a mare haha.

I had a pony called Vera and I find the look on peoples faces when you tell them the name hilarious!


----------



## Challaborough Christmas Tree (3 September 2013)

One of my horses is called tipsy &#128527; the other one is called fly and my previous horses have been called sprite and Clyde. Can I point out that I didn't name any of them though and that tipsy really does suit him!


----------



## Embo (3 September 2013)

I currently know a Colin.

My friends two horses are called Billy and Bob.

The best one I know at the moment is Betty Sparkles!


----------



## soulfull (3 September 2013)

Worse stable name was beacon

Current horse pass ported as 'Do Az I Do It'. Absolutely horrid


----------



## ThoroughbredStar (3 September 2013)

Spithead!!!!!!!


----------



## ThoroughbredStar (3 September 2013)

Loving the name Prawn!!!! thats just brilliant!!!


----------



## Amelia&Maisey (3 September 2013)

Chicken


----------



## *sprinkles* (3 September 2013)

A woman I used to work for had an horrifically bad memory, and had many horses come and go and so had a very hard time remembering horses names so she used to assign them barn names when they arrived based on description (obviously they maintained their proper passported names, this was for day to day) so we had horses with names like Baby-Horse, Whitey, Shorty, Crazy, Red, Shaggy-Pony etc. I'm not kidding, these were the names they were given and we had to use in front of clients which was a bit embarrassing but at least we always knew which horses she was talking about haha!


----------



## Casey76 (3 September 2013)

Well I currently know a Gary, a Malcolm and a Johnny.  I used to know a buckskin called Buck, and a paint called Paint.  My old horse was called Pinto (I thought I was going to see a pinto horse lol).

Blitz's breeder called his next foal Calamity (which probably doesn't have the same impact in French)


----------



## RLS (3 September 2013)

At a livery yard where I use to work there was a (at that time 6yr old) horse called Foal. They had never got around to thinking of another name for her, apparently.


----------



## PolarSkye (3 September 2013)

I know a lovely fleabitten grey, 16.3hh sporthorse called Cuddles (that's the name on his passport) . . . and a mahoosive coloured shire cross called Sexy.

P


----------



## ThoroughbredStar (3 September 2013)

PolarSkye said:



			I know a lovely fleabitten grey, 16.3hh sporthorse called Cuddles (that's the name on his passport) . . . and a mahoosive coloured shire cross called Sexy.

P
		
Click to expand...

Cuddles!!!!! That's cute!!! Sexy- not so much!


----------



## jedragon (3 September 2013)

my ginger welsh D's stud name is Denwyn Segaris, his breeder called him Sarge, when he came to us we renamed him dragon fly, or fly, quickly renamed him Dragon, really suits him, and definatly an earned name
my first horse was louisiana play boy or louis
there is also a coloured cob in my yard called Haribo or Hobo for short


----------



## EffyCorsten (3 September 2013)

Spoon


----------



## Native Speaker (3 September 2013)

String!


----------



## dibbin (3 September 2013)

My friend's mare is passported as "Page 3 Girl"


----------



## Pigeon (3 September 2013)

I knew a Gloria!


----------



## ncarter (3 September 2013)

I got beaten in a SJ class the other week by a cute little thing, can't have been more that 12.2hh, but it was called 'Rinky Dinky Donut'. 
Quite funny hearing that come out over the tannoy!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 September 2013)

there is a native pony who's name is *prefix* Alan Partridge. Now, I love this native breed and I love Alan Partridge but wouldn't saddle a young pony with that name.


----------



## Arizahn (3 September 2013)

As a child, the riding school had a lot of horses named after famous hotels! I also wasn't keen on the name Chippy, but the pony himself was wonderful


----------



## ew0855 (4 September 2013)

Not sure who chooses to name a foal after men's underwear but I've got a 'Boxer'. He's 15 now and answers to it... There's not even a good abbreviation


----------



## splashnutti1 (4 September 2013)

when i was at uni there was a lovely big white arab called ''ug'' also we had ones called fanta, polo and michael lol

went to view one once but couldnt see myself owning a horse called 'pansy'.

also have known, 'half pint' gayboy' and 'petal' 'nonee' and 'bob the cob' haha

mine are pretty normal i have Sherman and Sherkahn lol.


----------



## brucethegypsycob (4 September 2013)

Back in the 1970,s when I was a wee child brought up in deepest darkest Cornwall I used to ride a lovely grey cob called Biryanni and his field mate was called chapati,. I kid you not. I knew nothing about Indian food back then. Lol


----------



## linperrie (4 September 2013)

I rode a riding school horse called 'Clint'. Very cool and western like!


----------



## Bantry (4 September 2013)

ew0855 said:



			Not sure who chooses to name a foal after men's underwear but I've got a 'Boxer'. He's 15 now and answers to it... There's not even a good abbreviation
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't Boxer the name of the horse in Animal Farm? I think its a great name and would associate it with a fighter rather than underwear! Boxer's motto was "I will work harder".

I know several people who own mares and can't seem to call them anything other than "my mare" even though the horse has a name. Never heard a gelding owner doing the same


----------



## Sprout (4 September 2013)

My daughter's first pony was Hilda, and my pony is Custard.


----------



## NorthDevonTraveller (4 September 2013)

I competed a Sir Prancelot - I hasten to add I didn't name him but stuck with it as bad luck to change.


----------



## WelshRuby (4 September 2013)

Ex RS pony called Stitch!


----------



## gadetra (4 September 2013)

Hammer! The young lad who had him must have named him!

ETA I have given some homebreds hideous names. I am not allowed on naming duty any more :redface3: :redface3:


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (4 September 2013)

BellaBoyzie92 said:



			Sorry to resurrect an old thread but small world - that Boyzie is mine!  brought him home as a 6month old, called him boy and boy-ee to start with which somehow morphed into Boyzie and stuck  passport name is Wellington though... But he's turned out with a Spider, which is unusual
		
Click to expand...

Otley?

I used to loan romeo.


----------



## BethanT (4 September 2013)

We've had a Baby and a Bay mare on our yard. 

Current horse is called Richard though. Slightly confusing when on the phone to my dad who has the same name and when said pony does something to warrant a shout


----------



## Champion1969 (4 September 2013)

My fiery chestnut arab mare was called, Dawn (r.i.p) and she was 13 so no point in changing it.


----------



## wyrdsister (5 September 2013)

Oh, we had a couple of crackers: Red Lake Mountain Ringlet (passported name - apparently it's some sort of butterfly) and a Crispy (so called because his trailer caught fire on the journey to the yard and he had to be rescued, a little singed!


----------



## Dreamer515 (5 September 2013)

we had a mare called Twinkle Twinkle...2yr old named her. also Seamus, Three, Arthur. and i dont know why i find it weird but Alice.


----------



## Hacked_Off (5 September 2013)

Bamalam a ding dong
Spiders Dance
Cilla


----------



## York2013 (5 September 2013)

Friends had Satan.   And he was black with a slightly dodgy temperament.


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 September 2013)

Dreamer515 said:



			and i dont know why i find it weird but Alice.
		
Click to expand...

Excuse me, I am not weird, I am Adorable Alice and I am a lot bigger now and might come and stand on your foot !


----------



## Joandripple (5 September 2013)

I know a Barry and Dave! Mine is called Ripple (quite often called Cripple, by me when he's being naughty!)


----------



## Nessa4 (28 April 2014)

Hexx said:



			We have a Nigel and a Shirley on our yard - Shirley is a boy!

I saw someone on another forum with a ponly called Peni (she wanted to spell it a bit different from Penny to make her stand out) - only problem was when writing her name on buckets - it came out as Peni's.  Think about it......... you got it!
		
Click to expand...

Big Daddy (of wrestling fame)'s real name was Shirley Crabtree!!

My boy is Eric, and many years ago I used to ride a horse called Twinkletoes - he was an 18hand TBxClydesdale, built like a brick outhouse


----------



## risky business (28 April 2014)

I had a horse called biddie.. Awful name!


----------



## tinap (28 April 2014)

We had one called Frizbee


----------



## Eggshells (28 April 2014)

tinap said:



			We had one called Frizbee 

Click to expand...

A friend has one called Frizbee because he was a freebee!

'Yummy' has to be the one I've struggled with using most, but then mine is called Eggs, so can't really talk.


----------



## twiggy2 (28 April 2014)

Emma, I never liked that name for a horse
Biscuit
Lalka-it just doesn't roll off the tongue
Mosha
Soda

Jeremy
Rodney-he was a plonker, 17.3hh of complete bronking plonker, always without fail at top dressage shows 17.3hh of bright orange (with persil white legs) Rodney would explode bronking across the warm up arena I never know how his (5ft) owner/rider stayed on him. He was a dork on the yard too complete pillock but lovely you just had to be careful round him as he meant no harm.
 I would like someone to call a little colt foal of a heavy breed Clegg, I like that name


----------



## armchair_rider (28 April 2014)

elijahasgal said:



			Oh and a Palamino called Custar...... think they forgot the d on the end
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it was supposed to be named after General Custer and they didn't bother to look up the spelling?

Funniest one I know at the moment is a small grey Welsh with a very quiet temprament which is called Taz - doesn't really suit him. I also know a Heidi (but it does rather suit her) and a Homer - which is fine in itself but you do have to be careful about what you shorten it to! Oddest one ever was probably Sunday.


----------



## Woolly Hat n Wellies (28 April 2014)

At the uni riding club, I met a Nigel, a Nick, a Trevor, a Bart and a Gavin. I find 'people' names a bit odd on horses.

As a kid I had ponies, including Muppet (a very pretty NF mare. Her real name was Holly, but the previous owner already had a Holly, so she became Muppet), Dickie (had to change it to 'Rocky' as we couldn't shout 'Dickie' down the field), and Britvic 55 (known as Britney, which is another terrible name for a pony, but she was the best pony I ever had)

Currently sharing Lady Gaga. Thankfully it can be shortened to 'Lady' which is a proper horse name, but it's a bit of a shame we're too embarrassed to put her full name on competition entries!


----------



## charlie_george (28 April 2014)

Our ponies are Squiggles and Charlie George!
I didn't name squiggles and we my girls couldn't decide on Charlie or George!


----------



## tinap (28 April 2014)

Eggshells said:



			A friend has one called Frizbee because he was a freebee!.
		
Click to expand...

Haha really?! I've never come across another before


----------



## montanna (28 April 2014)

My youngster is called Tabatha which everyone finds funny!

She is still stabled where she was bred, all the foals that year were named after cats - we also still have Orlando (the marmalade cat) and Mog on the yard.

Also had an ASBO until he was sold last year.


----------



## twiggy2 (28 April 2014)

I have a ''Freebie''


used to ride an exmoor mare called 'Dylan' many years ago too


----------



## PolarSkye (28 April 2014)

Oh and my horse's little spotty shettie fieldmate is called . . . Roger - and YO's family used to have a pony called Barbie Pink.

P


----------



## Amyree (28 April 2014)

Wonky!


----------



## XxCoriexX (28 April 2014)

sadly i know a horse called 'bummer'!!! yes that is HER real name and yes we have told the owner how horrible it was!  honestly think we should change it to something else but no go according to the owner lol!


----------



## Dusty M Yeti (28 April 2014)

I've known a Sandra, a Bungee (so called so the owner could go Bungee - jumping!) a Clumsy...I'm sure there's more just can't think at the mo. I like quirky names especially when there's a story behind them


----------



## EmmaB (28 April 2014)

XxCoriexX said:



			sadly i know a horse called 'bummer'!!! yes that is HER real name and yes we have told the owner how horrible it was!  honestly think we should change it to something else but no go according to the owner lol!
		
Click to expand...

Oh god that has gotta be one of the worst!! Human names can be quite nice sometimes, even the wierd ones, but bummer is just hilariously awful!!


----------



## littleshetland (28 April 2014)

I was beaten good and proper in a dressage test years ago by a horse called Grotty.

My old mare is called Mrs Miggins...


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (28 April 2014)

Cyril!


----------



## Ceriann (28 April 2014)

My mare was prudence when i bought her - i couldnt keep it!


----------



## Mince Pie (28 April 2014)

Dusty M Yeti said:



			I've known a Sandra, a Bungee (so called so the owner could go Bungee - jumping!) a Clumsy...I'm sure there's more just can't think at the mo. I like quirky names especially when there's a story behind them 

Click to expand...

I knew a Bunji as well!
I remember one of the first horses I rode was called Dumpedoo... Lovely black gentleman, he was such a sweetheart of a horse so not sure how he ended up with such a shocker of a name!


----------



## Blythe Spirit (28 April 2014)

Hilarious! Bummer has to be the worst - though we did once look at horse owned by a dealer friend of ours who was called 'wooden spoon' because they couldn't sell her - happily though when they did her new owners gave her a better name. I think my horses name Frenchy is pretty daft but I know there is at least one other as its owner is on the forum. Though I think hers is a mare.


----------



## Iownayetti (28 April 2014)

I once had a Dave


----------



## Blythe Spirit (28 April 2014)

I think Human names are very subjective - you either love or Hate them. personally I don't care for them But I have owned Luke, Peggy-Sue, Oliver, Harry, Jessica and Robin so I seem to have collected them. Only Non human names I have owned are Cautivo (meaning Captive so not a lovely name either) and Frenchy ... Best pony name I knew was a little back welsh type with 4 white socks who was called 007 (so cool!)


----------



## Sologirl (28 April 2014)

Two horses named Bike and Knickers


----------



## erwina (28 April 2014)

Was looking at entries for riding club festival and seen a horse called " f&k your honda cvic I have a horse out side" after a song a band (of sorts) had one time.


----------



## Polar Bear9 (28 April 2014)

Years ago we bought a 5 year old sports horse mare for me to do BS on who didn't have a registered name so the whole family wrote one down and we drew it out of a hat. Ended up with my mums choice 'Milly Molly Mandy'. I used to be so embarrassed when they read it out over the load speaker though its not half as bad as many on here


----------



## cobgoblin (28 April 2014)

I once knew one called Woggy!!!!


----------



## Goldenstar (28 April 2014)

A strapping ID / TB bargey pushy and bad mannered went by the name of Poppet .


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (28 April 2014)

I was once sent a pony to back who was called Ira needless to day me being 14yo me decided to nickname her Bomber ... That was before I even sat on the thing and by heck it could torpedo you from the saddle at some rate of knots!


----------



## Bexx (28 April 2014)

I know of a little palomino pony called "Yellow"


----------



## PingPongPony (28 April 2014)

My current share horse is called Fugly, and he's not ugly at all and his show name is nothing to do with being ugly either so i'm not sure where the name came from


----------



## ElleSkywalker (28 April 2014)

Remembered a horse I knew in the US, he was called 57


----------



## Red-1 (28 April 2014)

I have had a horse, called CAT! (Current one is Jay).

Also a NS Sherlock (no *****!).

Had an Effel and George too.

Work or worked with with Hoover, Colin, Eric, Edward, Spotty, Hal the Stal (gelding, but he believes his own press), Elsie, Grey-nuts, Bella, Paddy Poo Pants and Duncan.


----------



## janietee_5 (28 April 2014)

We have 40 year old Goldie who may have been palomino once but is now definitely white.

And a TB/eventer whose registered name is Rookie....he is black however!


----------



## NZJenny (28 April 2014)

When I purchased my 2 YO, her paddock name was Sparkle.  Not a hope that that was ever going to stick - she has been Maggie ever since.

The worse I have ever seen or heard is DonQui 'Ish.


----------

